# TENS Unit Billing



## priceam (Jul 21, 2010)

Is anyone billing for TENS units? I have seen some discussion on using the 64450 for the application of the unit but what code do you use for the actual use of the unit? We are thinking code E0720? And what is a standard for billing for it? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Art111085 (Aug 6, 2010)

This is exactly what our office is using. The E0720 Transcutaneous electrical nerve stimulation (TENS) device, two lead, localized stimulation is for a TWO LEAD Tens unit....if this is what yall are using then this is the correct way to bill out. 
Amber


----------

